# Cube WLS Access Comp vs. Scott Contessa20?



## Astaroth (16. Februar 2007)

Hallo,
welches der beiden Bikes ist besser geeignet für meine Freundin? Sie will damit hauptsächlich bei uns im Bayrischen Wald und gelegentlich mit mir ins Gebirge fahren!

http://www.bikerstreff.de/Bikes/Scott/ScottContessa_1.htm






http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/Spezifikationen_id_10935_.htm

Meine Freundin konnte heute schon mal mit beiden Bikes eine kleine Runde beim Händlern drehen und nach dem Gefühl her meinte sie dass das Cube ihr mehr zusagt! Was meint ihr welches der beiden Bikes hat das bessere Preis -Leistungsverhältniss?

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (17. Februar 2007)

also welches der beiden Bikes das beste für deine Freundin ist kann sich nur deine Freundin selber beantworten!
Man kann ihr zwar Ratschläge geben aber entscheiden muss sie es selber.
Aber wenn ich mir die beiden Bikes anschau lautet doch wohl die erste Frage:
Fully oder Hardtail.....oder nicht?
ich persönlich habe beides und jedes hat seine vor und nachteile.
Preisleistungsmäßig wirst du bei Cube NIE was falsch machen.

Und was noch wichtig ist einer Frau muss das Bike gefallen sonst lässt sie es nach n paar Ausfahrten in der Ecke stehen (muss nicht bei jeder Frau so sein aber wenn sie eine Andeutung in diese Richtung mach besser nicht mehr einmischen es sei denn es wäre eine wirklich schlechte Wahl)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Astaroth (17. Februar 2007)

Servus,
als erstes mal ein Dankeschön für die Antwort  und zweitens das Contessa 20 von Scott ist auch ein Hardtail! Somit hat erübrigt sich die Frage Fully oder Hardtail.
Ansonsten sehe ich es genau wie *Buh Tha Monsta*, Preisleistungsmässig kriegst du bei Cube mehr für dein Geld und das Bike muss meiner Freundin optisch sehr gut gefallen den ansonsten verstaubt es bald im Keller oder der Garage.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (18. Februar 2007)

Sorry aus deinem Post ging nicht hervor das es das 20er ist ich habe gedacht du meintest halt gleich eines der ersten. wobei ich mir dann schon von dem Preisunterschied gedacht habe was das überhaupt soll .
Wo sie halt noch wirklich drauf achten sollte das ist die Freiheit zwischen den Beinen wenn man mit beiden Beinen auf dem Boden steht.
Wenn man schotterwege fährt ist das sicherlich kein thema aber bei ein wenig anspruchsvolleren singletrails kann ich mich gut an die Bedenken meiner Freundin erinnern. ich hab nur gesehn dass das cube glaub ich gripshift hat....das ist halt geschmackssache wenn sie damit zurechtkommt und es mag dann ist ja gut.


----------



## Astaroth (24. Februar 2007)

Servus,
waren heute nochmals beim Händler und da hat sich meine bessere Hälfte nun das *Cube WLS Access Comp *bestellt. Liefertermin ist für nächste Woche geplant   !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (25. Februar 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> waren heute nochmals beim Händler und da hat sich meine bessere Hälfte nun das *Cube WLS Access Comp *bestellt. Liefertermin ist für nächste Woche geplant   !!!
> 
> MfG
> Astaroth



Glückwunsch


----------



## susan2001 (1. März 2007)

was ist der unterschied zwischen comp und Pro ausser der Preis?

Überlege mir ein ein cube zuzulegen, aber mir als newbie ist der unterschied noch nicht klar


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (1. März 2007)

Die Ausstattung 


hehe nu ma ernsthaft ich mach jetzt keine Gegenüberstellung weil ich in der Arbeit bin und keinen Firefox hab aber folgende Dinge sind Unterschiedlich:

Die Farbe
Federgabel ( Race mit 85-115mm / Reba SL mit grad kA mehr )
Kurbel
Schalthebel ( Gripshift / LX Schalthebel )

Das is das was ich grad rausgefunden hab.
einfach auf der Cube seite unter spezifikationen gucken und TATAAA


----------



## susan2001 (1. März 2007)

honey, dass war ich ja.

sicher habe ich auch die Unterschiede festgestellt, nur muss das nicht immer eine erklärung für comp und pro sein.
wobei du mir die Begriffe nicht wirklich erklärt hast *g


----------



## hoerman2201 (1. März 2007)

comp ist pulverbeschichtet und pro eloxiert. die rahmen sind identisch.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (2. März 2007)

susan2001 schrieb:


> honey, dass war ich ja.
> 
> sicher habe ich auch die Unterschiede festgestellt, nur muss das nicht immer eine erklärung für comp und pro sein.
> wobei du mir die Begriffe nicht wirklich erklärt hast *g



kA was du jetzt willst
ich erklär dir gerne was aber ich hab nicht die geringste Ahnung was ich da noch erklären soll?!
willst du den unterschied zwischen den gabeln wissen bzw schalthebeln und kurbel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (2. März 2007)

ACH DU SCHANDE IHR SEID JA BEI DEN ACCESS

FU**  vergesst einfach das was ich als letztes geschrieben hab!
das war der Unterschied bei den Damen Fullys!!!!!

so dann berichtige ich mal das ganze!

PRO              Rock Shox Reba SL 85mm Poploc
COMP           Manitou Axel Super AIr 80mm Lockout

Unterschied ist noch der Sattel aber da sagt mir keiner was und das muss eh jeder für sich selber testen, daher KEINE EMPFEHLUNG!

PRO              XT Schaltwerk
COMP            X9 Schaltwerk

PRO               Formula ORO K 18  ( Scheibenbremse)
COMP             Shimano V Brake

PRO                LX Schalthebel
COMP              X7 Gripshift

und dann sind noch unterschiede bei den Felgen vorhanden, aber welche da besser sind kA.

so nun erläuterung

Bei der Federgabel eindeutig ROCK SHOX ich hatte ne manitou axel tpc lockout 100mm an nem XMS von ich glaub 04 oder 05 bin mir da nicht sicher.
Und die war grottig! 1. zum anpassen an dein gewicht kannst du nur zwischen 3 federhärten wählen, wobei bei cube immer die mittlere genommen wird, wenn ich da richtig informiert bin und 2. hat das ausfedern bei mir immer ganz schön lange gedauert.
Schaltwerk: ich persönlich habe beide und bis vor nem halben jahr ausschliesslich xt gehabt. seit nem halben jahr hab ich auch ein x9 schaltwerk und habe das gefühl, dass dieses sauberer schaltet.
Schalthebel: tjo entweder man mag gripshift oder halt net mehr gibts da net zu sagen ( natürlich gibts qualitätsunterschiede, die kann ich aber 1. net aufführen, da keine Ahnung und 2. erübrigt sich das meistens eh wegen Ab oder Zuneigung bei Gripshift )
Bremse: EINDEUTIG FÜR DIE SCHEIBE ich weis zwar net wie gut die is aber normalerweise haste da mehr Bremspower und die versagen auch nicht wenn du im schnee fahren willst.

wenn du jetzt natürlich nur ab und zu mal fahren willst taugt das comp vollkommen, ansonsten würd ich aber zum pro raten


----------



## Astaroth (2. März 2007)

Servus,
komme gearde vom Händler und *ohne Bike* ! Das ganze wird nach Aussage vom Händler gut zwei Wochen länger dauern als geplant da wird aber meine Freundin nicht gerade erfreut darüber sein  !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (2. März 2007)

naja momentan ist doch eh kein sooooo schönes wetter.
ich mein man biket zwar auch bei so einem wetter aber geht doch stattdessen lieber ins hallenbad oder so, dann fällt das warten nicht ganz so schwer.


----------



## Astaroth (3. März 2007)

Servus,
hoffentlich dauert das warten nicht so lang wie beim Bonzai sonst dreht meine Freundin durch  !!!

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (4. März 2007)

jaja die Frauen

Geduld ist eine Tugend!


----------



## susan2001 (5. März 2007)

@ Buh Tha Monsta


vielen Dank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (5. März 2007)

evtl erfreut dieser Testbericht noch den ein oder anderen der sich so ein bike bestellt hat

http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-26-02-07--Testbericht-WLS-Access-Pro_id_16121_.htm

haben meiner freundin jetzt auch ein ams wls bestellt.


----------



## fatz (5. März 2007)

Astaroth schrieb:


> Servus,
> hoffentlich dauert das warten nicht so lang wie beim Bonzai sonst dreht meine Freundin


meine hat letztes jahr ganz brav mit mir 5 monate auf ihr stereo gewartet (und ist jetzt genauso davon begeistert wie ich von meinem)


----------



## susan2001 (5. März 2007)

Buh Tha Monsta schrieb:


> evtl erfreut dieser Testbericht noch den ein oder anderen der sich so ein bike bestellt hat
> 
> http://www.cube-bikes.de/xist4c/web/-26-02-07--Testbericht-WLS-Access-Pro_id_16121_.htm
> 
> haben meiner freundin jetzt auch ein ams wls bestellt.



Auf der webseite selbst finde ich das Pro in silber und comp in earth brown?!
Oder verwechsele ich das was, weil der bericht, sich auf das Pro bezieht aber das bild vom comp zeigt.

Vielen Dank für den Testbericht!!


----------



## Dot (5. März 2007)

Das Pro in Silber und das Comp in Braun oder Silber.  
Die haben da was falsch gemacht im Testheft.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (5. März 2007)

Dot schrieb:


> Das Pro in Silber und das Comp in Braun oder Silber.
> Die haben da was falsch gemacht im Testheft.



Die Bike baut bei Berichten öfter ********.

z.b. der Bericht über Touren in der fränkischen Schweiz ( letzten Sommer ) da schreiben die unter das Schloss Hohenstein dick und fett Rothenburg.
Ich frag mich heut noch wie man eine Ruine von einem bewohnten Schloss nicht unterscheiden kann, und das obwohl ein Ortskundiger dabei war den man zur Not auch hätte fragen können.

aber das is nur eins von vielen.


----------



## Buh Tha Monsta (5. März 2007)

Wie lustig mein Text wurde indiziert. ich kann nimmer vor lachen.
Ich möchte mich hiermit für das schlimme Wort das man in der Babysprache A A nennt entschuldigen


----------



## Astaroth (6. März 2007)

Servus,
heute kam ganz unerwartet der Anruf dass das Bike da ist und das wir es abholen können, gesagt getan hier ist das Bike  !!!






MfG
Astaroth


----------



## fatz (7. März 2007)

schickes teil. was hat das fuer eine gabel drauf? (die cube page funzt grad nicht, sonst 
wuerd ich selber schauen). den aussehen anch wuerd ich auf eine manitou tippen.


----------



## Astaroth (7. März 2007)

Servus @fatz,
richtig getippt das Bike hat eine Manitou Axel Super Air Gabel verbaut.

MfG
Astaroth


----------



## fatz (7. März 2007)

hab's mir schon gedacht. findet man aus mir bis heute unerklaerlichen gruenden oft auf
sog. frauenraedern. fuer zahmeres gelaende langt sie ja auch, aber wenn ihr ein bissl 
groebere sachen fahrt (ich weiss schon, gibt's im bayrischen wald, zumindest legal, kaum) 
solltest du ihr da was gescheites reinbauen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everysmile (8. März 2007)

... Manitou Axel... Sieht man doch :-D

kleiner Scherz... die Page funzt wieder


----------

